

Ask HN: What are the easier ways to become rich than starting a startup? - wz3chen

Sam Altman mentioned in his first lecture of &quot;How to Start a Startup&quot; that &quot;There are much easier ways to become rich and everyone who starts a startup.&quot;<p>What are those ways? Consulting? Investing in property?
======
balazsdavid987
I think he didn't think of specifically anything, he just wanted to emphasize
how hard it is to build a startup.

Also, those who can answer this kind of questions are too busy getting rich
right now.

